# 3D Anime Discussion



## Hop2089 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been watching a few 3D anime (Cat Shit One and the Shukufuku no Campanella Specials) and I've been wondering if 3D would actually catch on in both Japan and in the west.  So what are your thoughts, will 3D anime catch on, sell like hotcakes, and be popular, will it be only good for extras, or will it fade into obsecurity like some innovations in the world.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 23, 2010)

3D as in 3DS or 3D models? :/


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 23, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> 3D as in 3DS or 3D models? :/



3D models


----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2010)

final fantasy vii looked good, but I dunno...it might catch on, but I prefer 2d/3d blends, as in mainly 2d, but with some bits, like building shots, in 3d.
need intermediary vote choices imho


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I never seen any ,but I say yes because it anime just in a different style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll try find 3D ones...

2d and 3d will never replace each other tho...


----------



## bnwchbammer (Oct 23, 2010)

Too narrow of possible answers.
I'd say if it's good, then it's fine if it's in 3D.
There are bound to be bad and good animes in 2D and 3D.
That being said, I don't think it'll catch on.
Also, with that being said I've noticed more and more that 3D renders are put in 2D shows.
GITS did it a lot, and a lot of the newer animes do it too.
Generally it works.
But yeah.


----------



## NDStemp (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd rather choose 2D. 3D anime to me is meh...
and is FF considered anime?


----------



## pitman (Oct 24, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I've been watching a few 3D anime (Cat Shit One and the Shukufuku no Campanella Specials) and I've been wondering if 3D would actually catch on in both Japan and in the west.  So what are your thoughts, will 3D anime catch on, sell like hotcakes, and be popular, will it be only good for extras, or will it fade into obsecurity like some innovations in the world.



I think the definition for Cat Shit One is a CGI movie and not 3D because it was never meant to watch with those glasses - and it is awesome.

Campanella's specials on the other hand were meant to be watched with the glasses - and it is horrible as hell even for a porn special (seriously its just the main girls scrubbing herself in the bath)and it looks atrocious.

I really hope more Cat Shit One is made and not anything related to 3D, anime is meant to be 2D and I hope to god that it wouldn't catch on and it will stay 2D forever.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 24, 2010)

I just watched PlanZet.
The 3D, textures and animations were really good.

But that doesn't mean that everything will be done in CG.
2D will always be there.

I don't think "3D WILL be popular", it is already a possible animation technic like 2D is, and will stay like that.


----------



## craplame (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't think 3D anime will catch on. It looks nice once in a while, but 2D is the way to go. I prefer 2D over 3D anyways.


----------

